# A bitter accident



## Berthold (Mar 17, 2018)

A good friend built this experimental aircraft at home over a lot of years. Some months ago there was the first airborne day. 
British will be familiar with the typ of aircraft.


> https://cdn.jetphotos.com/full/5/44605_1518098272.jpg



Three days ago in the approach to Marl airfield 2 minutes before touch down the pilot noticed fire in the cabin. Immediately he decided to go down on a field.
He could leave the burning aircraft self burning by himself and the flames were extinguished by close by walking people. He reached living but severe injured a hospital. He is an absolute profi with more than 40000 h.

We are all lucky that he is alive.



> http://bc03.rp-online.de/polopoly_f...1.jpg_gen/derivatives/d950x950/2629161681.jpg


----------



## Secundino (Mar 17, 2018)

His free choice.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 17, 2018)

I am so very sorry to hear Berthold. Tragic news and I hope all the best for his recovery.

A few years ago, I spent 18 months at an aviation company helping them get ready to go public. While I was there, we lost one of our most experienced pilots- 30 years of experience. 

The amount of training and discipline that goes into being a pilot is truly amazing. And it is a shame that even with all that, it remains in many ways a dangerous undertaking.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2018)

Tom Reddick said:


> And it is a shame that even with all that, it remains in many ways a dangerous undertaking.




Yes the technique is complex and has to be tested very well, even if a spitfire replica seems very simple compared with techniques of space crusing or nuclear power plants.

The engine in the aircraft was a well tested V8-engine of a Chevrolet car, but the connection pipe between fuel tanks, fuel pump an engine seemed to have a problem.

Times when Spitfire pilots had to expect fire in the cabin when they were flying in German airspace are long gone. 
We can be very happy of that and we don't want a new hot conflict between Theresa May and Russia.


----------



## Ray (Mar 18, 2018)

When I lived in England, my dad got his private pilot's license, and we had a friend in the "aero club" who had been a Spitfire pilot in the Battle of Britain. Having survived that, he was a cocky SOB.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2018)

Secundino said:


> His free choice.



Not the fire in the cockpit.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 18, 2018)

Berthold said:


> ... built this experimental aircraft at home ...



His free choice, obvious.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2018)

Secundino said:


> His free choice, obvious.



Yes with supporting, checking and testing by a lot of professionals and officials over a long time.
The aircraft was better tested before airborne than a Tesla X.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 18, 2018)

so, let's guess, altogether they did a terrific good job then? 
His free choice, again.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 18, 2018)

Secundino said:


> so, let's guess, altogether they did a terrific good job then?
> His free choice, again.


Yes and all of them don't make them self a good hippie life on an island.


----------



## Secundino (Mar 18, 2018)

That's a bitter choice, indeed.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Mar 19, 2018)

Ray said:


> When I lived in England, my dad got his private pilot's license, and we had a friend in the "aero club" who had been a Spitfire pilot in the Battle of Britain. Having survived that, he was a cocky SOB.



It seems a common trait- but as your words imply (to me anyway), at least it is well earned cockiness.

I wish I remembered the link, but back when I was in that business we used to keep watch on one of the anonymous pilot message forums- mainly to keep an eye out for any discontent that might need to be addressed because if the pilots are not happy, nobody is going to be happy.

That was a very interesting site to watch.


----------



## Berthold (Mar 19, 2018)

Tom Reddick said:


> .. we used to keep watch on one of the anonymous pilot message forums- mainly to keep an eye out for any discontent that might need to be addressed because if the pilots are not happy, nobody is going to be happy.



It must have been a very special time for fighter pilots to fly into German Airspace, when they knew the probability to return was 90% only. I do not really know that feeling.
But today living Germans, specially all Jewish on the world and a lot of other people are very grateful for that.

70 years later time have changed. It is easier to defend "freedom" in Syria, Libya or Afghanistan by fighter drones You operate from You office in the USA.
And even female pilots can do it from their home office when they are pregnant.


----------



## Ray (Mar 19, 2018)

After his death, I learned that one of my Canadian uncles had been a tail gunner in an RCAF bomber, and that only 30% of RCAF personnel every returned.

Back to the subject at hand...Berthold, I hope your friend recovers quickly. I know firsthand how painful serious burns are, and the difficulty of recovery.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear, hope he recovers quickly. Time for model planes!


----------



## Berthold (Apr 5, 2018)

I just heard he couldn't make it.


----------



## Tom Reddick (Apr 6, 2018)

I am very sorry to hear that news Berthold. Please accept my condolences.


----------

